# Lepicol



## Kelthink (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm just recommending Lepicol to anyone who wants (at least slightly) less regular stools. I've been on the stuff for a coupla years and always feel worse if coming off it. I take the version with digestive enzymes (about £10). Well worth it. Although it's less effective at the bottom of the container...


----------

